# A social network for aquascaping fanatics



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I've just created a social network where aquscaping fanatics can hook up with eachother:
http://aquascaping.ning.com/


----------



## BluesBoy (Jul 2, 2004)

I just signed up!


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Great! 

The community will only be about aquascaping and to inspire folks to learn more about the visual aspects of the aquarium hobby. Hopefully this way any crotchery discussions about light/fertilizers/regimens will be avoided and everyone will be more prone to take contact with scapers and promote the whole hobby by showing links, pictures and movies of aquascapes to friends all over the world.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've also joined. I think this could be a great idea!


----------

